# Great choice (Petsmart) vs Aqueon (Petco) tanks. Quality?



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Was the Evolve from Petsmart?


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Isn't Aqueon a name brand? Lots of other places carry it besides Petco. Petsmart caries them, too.

And I thought the brand at Petsmart was Top Fin?


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

AirstoND said:


> Was the Evolve from Petsmart?


Yes it was



Blackheart said:


> Isn't Aqueon a name brand? Lots of other places carry it besides Petco. Petsmart caries them, too.
> 
> And I thought the brand at Petsmart was Top Fin?


Aqueon's tanks are made by All-glass. I haven't seen a Petsmart carry just an aqueon tank, they only sell the starter kits. 

The bigger tanks are top fin, but the smaller ones are "great choice," at least at the Petsmart's by me.


----------



## proaudio55 (Oct 20, 2011)

Eah, I've got an Aqueon 72 bow-front that I special ordered from Petco... My only complaint is that they shipped it from the warehouse at the bottom of the pallet; they stacked a bunch of smaller tanks on top and bent the 72's center brace down. It's not horrible but my glass lid wobbles a little.

Anyhow, the tank was spotless, un-scratched, and hasn't leaked a drop. I'm happy with it.


----------



## veryzer (Oct 13, 2009)

I've never had a problem with All-Glass. Can't comment on Top Choice.


----------



## GnoixuoS (Nov 15, 2012)

Price wise, it'll be cheaper to buy from petco when they have their $1/gallon sale. All new tanks I buy are from petco.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

Petco has good tanks. But be aware of the 40b size. Since its not common quality control isnt that great. I had 4 of those tanks and they all bowed and the silicone bubbled. Even the perfect looking ones. Always fill and test before setting it up.

Ended up picking up a 50g aqueon tank with the same dimmensions as the 40b but just taller...however it had thicker glass and a center brace.


----------



## ggsteve (Feb 3, 2013)

Back in the 70's when I knew this stuff, All-glass and Perfecto were the big brands. I always thought that All-glass fit and finish were better. Oceanic was a small manufacturer and I think Marineland came out then too.

Now I see that All-glass has become Aqueon. I don't know if it was a corporate takeover or just a name change. Anyway, the biggest problem I've always had with Petco was that the list of tanks, stands, canopies and hoods that are carried in stock are set by computer,.... and they don't match! This was very frustrating when I worked there in the 90's. It was almost impossible to get a tank, stand and hood in matching oak or black. Invariably one piece would be out of stock. Heaven help you if you wanted a matching canopy. And this was back when most tanks were rectangles. Now with all the odd sizes that have become popular the problem must be way worse.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

I've busted a 10 from both petsmart and Petco, and it was their brands as well, I saw no real difference in quality, not bad but the slightest movement seems to bust a seam, an Earthquake told me that one  I currently have a 10 that I really like, I can't remember the name of the company that made it though...


----------



## ggsteve (Feb 3, 2013)

Does anyone know who makes tanks for the big boxes? I'd guess either Aqueon or Perfecto. I doubt they manufacture them themselves.

All-glass used to have two grades of 10 gallon thanks, the 10 and "10E" for 10 gallon economy. It weighed much less than the "standard" 10, but it was cheaper and almost everyone starting out in the hobby got a 10E.


----------



## Drewsplantednutz (Jan 25, 2012)

GnoixuoS said:


> Price wise, it'll be cheaper to buy from petco when they have their $1/gallon sale. All new tanks I buy are from petco.


Ya, i think ill pick up a 40g and a 20long every year this sale goes on. You cant beat a $120 tank for $40.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Conrad283 said:


> Any differences in quality? I had an aqueon 5.5 gallon which cracked and I had to return it, got another and it was fine. I also bought an evolve which was leaking and I returned it.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with the "great choice" tanks from Petsmart?
> 
> ...


Hi Conrad283,

All-Glass became Aqueon when they started items other than tanks and glass tops such as filters, heaters, lights, etc. They are are a respected brand that started in WI back in the early 1970's.

Perfecto is part of Marineland (which recently discontinued the Marineland brand aquarium line). In the past Perfecto had some quality issues.

I can find no information on who manufactures the Grreat Choice brand aquariums, which would concern me if if was considering a tank. It isn't just the cost of a tank if it breaks, it is the loss of livestock, plants, and the absolutely huge mess it causes and the admonishments of my wife. Yes, I have experience at this.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Haven't had any issues with my Aqueon (All Glass), mid-grade build quality with mediocre silicone work. Reasonably priced. I have not had a good experience with their customer service department however.


----------

